# Anyone else on a Cube?



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is my Agree GTC race...

View attachment 231674


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm not on one, but they're quite common in my part of Norway too. Nice bikes.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*hi*

gday fux,
nice bike do you still have your de rosa? i sold mine and have a caad3, and a basso now. the adventure continues


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking bike! 

I'm so sick of seeing white, red, and black.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

tidi said:


> gday fux,
> nice bike do you still have your de rosa? i sold mine and have a caad3, and a basso now. the adventure continues


I had 2 DeRosa`s. A titanium that broke and a steel I sold to make room for the cube.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

fux, how do you like the Cube Agree? How does it ride and handle?


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

I like it a lot.

Short frame for the size, no flex and dampens vibration well.

Its not an agressive bike but beutifuly balanced.

View attachment 237067


View attachment 237068


I change out my bikes each year and i`m pretty sure that I`ll be on an Agree next season too. The lightning has more race bias but is older frame than the agree....


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, and thanks too for the great pix. Enjoy!


----------



## ParisLove (Oct 1, 2011)

That is a freakin beautiful bike!


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

*fit...*

i know this post is a little old, but i am looking for a new bike. trying to decide between entry/mid-level, and a bit higher... i see cube a lot in my online shop searches.

what size is that? what are your dimensions? how does it fit?

thanks!




fux said:


> Here is my Agree GTC race...
> 
> View attachment 231674


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

I`m 5`7, and this is a 53.

rule of the thumb for cube is go up a size as they are a bit shorter than the norm.

I bit the bullet and orderd a Litening super hpc race for next season. full sram Red and some fancy dt swiss wheels.

Can`t wait!


----------



## texaspancake (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats the bicycle i want to get... I'm in the US and can't really test ride it. I've riden a Madone 5.4, Tarmac, and Cervello so far... Out of the ones i've tried out I liked the tarmac. Anyways, I wonder how the cube fairs against the tarmac.


----------



## franzt (Feb 24, 2013)

Not to bring up an old thread, but I've been commuting on a Cube Cross SL now for a little while. It's been a solid bike. Definitely not as nice as ^^^ thing though  Surely there must be other cube owners out?


----------

